# Hoping for a girl - scan at 13+1



## pinkribbon

I had my scan on Monday at was dated 13+1, I'd really appreciate any guesses on the sex. As the title says we're hoping for :pink: but I have a gut feeling we're on team :blue: and think the scan looks like a boy.
 



Attached Files:







editttttttttttttttttttt.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 28


----------



## katealim

Can't see a nub so it really could go either way! Hope you get your little girl.


----------



## pinkribbon

Thanks Hun :)


----------



## pinkribbon

Bump for more guesses


----------



## JasperJoe

Girl x


----------



## pinkribbon

Bump


----------



## BUGaBOO

Just a pure guess but girl x


----------



## Baby321

from the skull it looks like a girl but I think I can see a nub there and if that is the nub i would guess baby to be a boy x


----------

